# Lawn Schedule 2019 - Feedback Appreciated!



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I really miss being outside! I'm taking the winter months to plan out a good schedule for 2019 and get my lawn equipment in shape (I think I've wound up 10 spools of trimmer string this week)........can't wait to get back out there.

*My Lawn: * Location - Western, NY - Northern Mix, 4,000 ft2

2018 in short:
-Used way too much N, just calculated that I put down 5.5 Lb N/1000 for the year
-Battled Poa A and Bentgrass most of the year, likely still have both in my lawn
-Used Pre-Emergent for the first time ever on September 7th
-Despite applying 5.5 lb N for the year, my last app was Oct. 3rd
*
2019 SCHEDULE*

*MARCH*
-	Soil Test
-	Light Raking of any matted grass from snow cover 
-	Spray Propiconazole if there is heavy snow mold
-	Buy N-EXT Bio-stimulant Pack or the upcoming new "Build Your Own Kit"
*APRIL*
- De-thach with GreenWorks De-thatcher
-	Begin Mowing
-	Start to supplement watering 1" per week if needed
-	Apply Pre-Emergent (Hi-Yield - Dimension) when Forsythia bloom (Ground temps typically hit 50 degrees in Western, NY in Late April according to GreenCast)
*MAY*
-	Apply N-EXT RGS @ 6oz/1000 and Air-8 @ 9oz/1000
-	Milorganite Classic (1 - 50 Lb bag over 4,000 ft2 = .75N) - Memorial Day App
*JUNE*
-	Apply Pre-Emergent (Hi-Yield Dimension) - *Too soon after 1st app in Late April? Too Late if overseeding late Aug/early Sept? Need help here on timing and application rates. If I had to guess, this app may not be necessary.
*-	Apply Bayer Advanced Complete Insect Killer (Grub Control App)
-	Spot Spray Weeds
*JULY *
-	Milorganite Classic (1 50 Lb bag over 4,000 ft2 = .75N) 4th of July App
-	Begin watering 1.5" week (3x @ .5") until Fall
*LATE AUGUST/EARLY SEPTEMBER *(When temps start to cool)
-	Apply N-EXT AIR-8 @ 9oz/1000 and RGS @ 6oz/1000
-	Overseed lawn with Preferred Seed Par Four Ryegrass Blend @ 4 LB/1000 ft2 - (25% Pangea GLR PRG, 25% Aspire PRG, 25% Revenge GLX, 25% Green Supreme PRG)
-	Apply Scott's + Tenacity Fertilizer (15 Lb over 4,000 ft2 = .75 N)
-	Water, Water, Water during seed growth, then reduce to 1"per week in the fall
*LATE OCTOBER*
-	Apply Pre-Emergent (Hi-Yield Dimension) or buy and apply Prodiamine
-	Apply Scott's Green Max Fertilizer (15 Lb over 4,000 ft2 = 1.0 Lb N)
*NOVEMBER*
-	Slowly lower HOC to approx. 2-2.5" for winter, End Mowing
-	Cry that lawn season is over!

Total N applied to the lawn in 2019 should = 3.25 Lb N/1000
In 2019, I'm drinking the N-EXT Kool-Aid  in hopes to help my soil. I'm hoping to improve drainage issues I have in my backyard by doing some minor leveling and applying N-EXT AIR-8 in heavy doses, perhaps more than the twice a year. According to @Colonel K0rn, the AIR-8 really helped him with standing water on his lawn, which in his videos, looks a lot like my backyard does. I will also get the RGS and probably 2 others, any suggestions? Humic 12? MicroGreene?

Most of the products I listed in my schedule I have already sitting in my garage. I wish I could try Carbon-X this year and I honestly probably wouldn't be using the Scott's with Tenacity or Green Max in Fall, but I got them for RIDICULOUS prices after the 2018 lawn season, so I might as well use them.

Any feedback on this schedule is VERY helpful, since I'm still figuring this all out. Definitely would appreciate some advice on the timing of pre-emergent apps. Would a higher rate in April allow me to skip the June app? I appreciate any feedback on that and the N-EXT products!

Thanks to everyone on here who takes the time to help out! :thumbup:


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

I notice your from Cheektowaga. I lived in Niagara Falls most of life. I've lived in Seattle now for 10 years, but am still a Bills fan!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Muddysneakers77 said:


> I notice your from Cheektowaga. I lived in Niagara Falls most of life. I've lived in Seattle now for 10 years, but am still a Bills fan!


Go Bills!! 2019 looks promising. Huge Bills fan here!


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Do you have the ability to do liquid apps? If so, you may look at a single prodiamine app instead of two dimension apps.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> Do you have the ability to do liquid apps? If so, you may look at a single prodiamine app instead of two dimension apps.


Well, my spraying technique definitely needs a lot of work and I already have 2 apps worth of Dimension sitting in the basement. But, if I need to use Prodiamine for it to fit my schedule, i'll do what I have to.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Would this Pre-M schedule work better? Need some advice on timing it with overseeding.

Late April- Scott's Starter Fert w/ Tenacity
Early June - Dimension
Late August/Early Sept - Overseed
October - Dimension


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I know that spring comes a little later further up north. However, if you can get your spring overseed down earlier in April, it would have a better chance to survive the summer. This is with the understanding that snow cover is not your friend at that time of year, and may be the limiting factor with timing of seed down.

Also, I would research applying Dimension timing after overseeding to make sure that you don't injure the tender seedlings. You may want to consider a second app of Tenacity instead, unless you're trying to save your yearly limit for apps in the fall.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@MarkAguglia The idea of dimension in June is a recipe for disaster if you plan to seed in august. The dimension will prevent the seed from growing.

I would stick with the traditional approach, Dimension in April at a rate that will wear off in August. I would then overseed in early august using tenacity. 60days after the overseed, then prodiamine.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@MarkAguglia, if you want to split the Dimension like that with the Hi-Yield 0.125% stuff, don't go over 3 lbs/M total for the Spring/Summer. 1.5 lbs at Forsythia bloom and 1.5 lbs late May or early June. That way, you're safe for overseeding in mid August. Please don't stretch the apps out any further or go any heavier...too risky since you'll be seeding by mid August ideally. (September is kind of late.)

I do a single app. in the first or second week of April at a slightly heavier rate and I seed fine in late August (3rd or 4th week). I've also done the above split strategy and seeded fine. My growing season may be 1-2 weeks longer than yours.

I'd recommend a single app in this case. If doing so, figure each 1 lb will get you approx. 1 month of coverage. Tenacity at seeding will take care of anything else.

Also, there is no way September seeded KBG will be ready for Dimension again in October. August seeded, maybe.

Another thing is, in shade, you want to seed even earlier. I seeded a small area in late July last year in the shade, and it worked fine, even with temps above 90 and dew points in the 60s and 70s. I hand watered it with my 1 gallon tank sprayer once per day most of the time.

Finally, Green Max is a great fertilizer. Nothing wrong with it. I use it in the Fall. I prefer it over straight urea.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> @MarkAguglia The idea of dimension in June is a recipe for disaster if you plan to seed in august. The dimension will prevent the seed from growing.
> 
> I would stick with the traditional approach, Dimension in April at a rate that will wear off in August. I would then overseed in early august using tenacity. 60days after the overseed, then prodiamine.


Thanks! I was under the impression Dimension wouldn't last nearly long enough if I used it in April to get me to mid August. I will definitely have to use Prodiamine 60 days after overseed in Fall.. just read today that the Hi Yield Dimension doesn't prevent Poa A... bummer. Learning all the time.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Green said:


> @MarkAguglia, if you want to split the Dimension like that with the Hi-Yield 0.125% stuff, don't go over 3 lbs/M total for the Spring/Summer. 1.5 lbs at Forsythia bloom and 1.5 lbs late May or early June. That way, you're safe for overseeding in mid August. Please don't stretch the apps out any further or go any heavier...too risky since you'll be seeding by mid August ideally. (September is kind of late.)
> 
> I do a single app. in the first or second week of April at a slightly heavier rate and I seed fine in late August (3rd or 4th week). I've also done the above split strategy and seeded fine. My growing season may be 1-2 weeks longer than yours.
> 
> ...


I think i'll go single app in April and seed Mid-August as you suggest! I'll use Tenacity at seeding and I would think that should allow me to use Prodiamine in mid-late October. I wonder if that's a bit late, we often get a little snow by then even.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've posted this report multiple times. https://turf.purdue.edu/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/15_AGRY_Patton_sequential20apps.pdf

Look at treatment 12. That's just Dimension (dithiopyr) at half rate (0.25lb of ai/acre) applied 09Apr. No other application was done on this test. Results: 90% control of crabgrass in June (pretty good), by August 11, 51% control. So it is still preventing some crabgrass. This means it will also affect your overseed.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> I've posted this report multiple times. https://turf.purdue.edu/report/2011/PDF/15_AGRY_Patton_sequential%20apps.pdf
> 
> Look at treatment 12. That's just Dimension (dithiopyr) at half rate (0.25lb of ai/acre) applied 09Apr. No other application was done on this test. Results: 90% control of crabgrass in June (pretty good), by August 11, 51% control. So it is still preventing some crabgrass. This means it will also affect your overseed.


That study is great, however what I have is the .125% ai/acre Dithyiopyr not the Dimension 2EW. So, would it be approx 1/2 the efficacy? This all confuses the heck out of me. :lol:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@g-man, help a brother out with converting lb ai/acre to a specific rate of a specific granular concentration (e.g. 4 lbs/M of 0.15% granular Dimension). I never learned to do that conversion.

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The hi-yield product has 0.125% of the ai (dithiopyr) per weight. Let me try to show the math

1 acre = 43,560 sqft = 43.5ksqft
0.5 lb of ai/acre = 0.5 lb of ai/43.5ksqft = 0.0115 lb of ai/ksqft
0.25 lb of ai/acre = 0.25 lb of ai/43.5ksqft = 0.00575 lb of ai/ksqft
0.125 lb of ai/acre = 0.125 lb of ai/43.5ksqft = 0.00287 lb of ai/ksqft

0.125% ai per lb of hi-yield product = 0.00125 lb of ai/lb of product (a very, very small number).

Now to solve for lb of product/ksqft

(0.0115 lb of ia/ksqft) / (0.00125 lb of ai / lb of product) = *9.2lb* of product/ksqft to get 0.5 lb of ai/acre rate
(0.00575 lb of ia/ksqft) / (0.00125 lb of ai / lb of product) = *4.6lb* of product/ksqft to get 0.25lb of ai/acre rate
(0.00287 lb of ia/ksqft) / (0.00125 lb of ai / lb of product) = *2.3lb* of product/ksqft to get 0.125lb of ai/acre rate
These numbers match the table in the hi-yield label.


----------

